# My Little Shy Wee.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't get very many pics of Gia, because she doesn't like it. As soon as she see's the camera, off she goes. If I sit her up somewhere to take pics, she always throws her ears back. Not sure why, but she is kinda shy. 

Here are a few I took this morning.

Not gonna wook at dat skeery camewa, Mommy.










Will dis wook wurk for you Mommy? :love5: I surez hope so, cause I weady to go outside!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And for those of you that like the pics bigger, here ya go.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hey it's my favorite Chi Wee, been wondering when the heck u were gonna post pics of her!! She looks stylish and adorable as usual :dance:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LittleHead said:


> Hey it's my favorite Chi Wee, been wondering when the heck u were gonna post pics of her!! She looks stylish and adorable as usual :dance:


I'm happy to provide all the pics you want to see of any of The Wee's. All ya gotta do is ask. :daisy: She isn't fond of pic taking, so I normally don't force it on her. They were all "camera hams" as youngsters, but now that they are older, they have no use for it. :lol: It just holds up something that they really wanna be doing. :lol: I end up with more shots of their legs, feet, head only, etc. :lol: Thanks Crystal! We think she’s quite adorable too.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow Gia is a girl after Dahlia`s heart!
As soon as she sees the red digital meter light blink
she turns away! What a challenge!!
Thats where a fast SLR comes is! 
A nice power winder and 5 frames per second!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Wow Gia is a girl after Dahlia`s heart!
> As soon as she sees the red digital meter light blink
> she turns away! What a challenge!!
> Thats where a fast SLR comes is!
> A nice power winder and 5 frames per second!


Ha-ha!! They get very smart to the whole pic taking thing. :lol: Mine hate it!!!

It is a fast DSLR that I'm using. Canon Rebel XS. But I'm no photographer, so I just set it on Auto, and away we go. :lol: When I change settings, you should see what I end up with. :lol: I have just resolved myself to the fact that it isn't my talent.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Gia you gorgeous baby doll. You look so beautiful, I don't like my picture taken either! Kisses from the boys.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Oh Gia you gorgeous baby doll. You look so beautiful, I don't like my picture taken either! Kisses from the boys.


Thank you Pam! :daisy: I don't like mine taken either. :lol: Kisses sent back to you guys as well! Gia says, ohhhhhh la la! :lol: Sexy boys!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She's so cute! Love her little jacket. :love5:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she is so adorable, T! I'm so happy to see more pics of sweet little Gia! I love her!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, i love her! she is so cute


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Aww she is so adorable! I love her little coat too. I have the same camera and the other settings can be a challenge - I just fiddle around with the different settings until I find one that works, but it can be very challenging - Thank goodness there is a delete button until the old 35mm film cameras. LOL


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh Gia... YOu are such a Pretty girl! You dont need be Scared!!! xo


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Aww she is so adorable, T! I'm so happy to see more pics of sweet little Gia! I love her!!


Thank you Paula!  My wittle shy Wee. :love5: She used to not be so shy when she was younger. She was Wild and Crazy. :lol: She still loves people, kids..... Always giving little kisses, waggin' her little butt, etc. She is very playful too. But she gets scared of things easily. Thunder, Loud Noises, Rain, and Cameras. :lol: 

I try to take pics of her as often as the others, but not many come out that I can post. Unless you wanna see her hiney, a leg, etc.. :lol:



elaina said:


> awww, i love her! she is so cute


Thank you Elaine!  She really is so sweet!



MakNLFi said:


> Aww she is so adorable! I love her little coat too. I have the same camera and the other settings can be a challenge - I just fiddle around with the different settings until I find one that works, but it can be very challenging - Thank goodness there is a delete button until the old 35mm film cameras. LOL


Thank you Lisa!  I love the camera, I just don't have the patience to figure out all the settings. I've always loved photography, I thoroughly enjoy a "beautiful pic." If I had more time for hobbies, it would def. be something I'd like to pursue. For now, I'll just have to post my ordinary, not so flashy pics. :lol:

I hear ya on the delete button. I use that a lot.  When I mess with the settings too much, oh boy, you should see those pics. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> Oh Gia... YOu are such a Pretty girl! You dont need be Scared!!! xo


Thank you Adrienne!  I don't wike dat skeery camewa! :lol:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> I try to take pics of her as often as the others, but not many come out that I can post. Unless you wanna see her hiney, a leg, etc.. :lol:


Hey, if her hiney is all we can get, we'll happily take it!  We'll take any cuteness we can get. :daisy:

Are we sure Coco Chanel doesn't make doggy clothes? I swear so many of the coats I see on here remind me of Chanel!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Hey, if her hiney is all we can get, we'll happily take it!  We'll take any cuteness we can get. :daisy:
> 
> Are we sure Coco Chanel doesn't make doggy clothes? I swear so many of the coats I see on here remind me of Chanel!


She might not be too happy if I posted her hiney. :lol: :wink: I'll try to get more of her from now on. I just don't force her. She usually just runs off as soon as she see's the camera come out. I'll have to have a lil talk with her. :lol: 

I can't remember what brand that coat is, but it really is beautiful!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She is so beautiful and I love the clothes. I cheat a bit, I stand far away and use the zoom lens. With me not having a camera in their face, they are more willing to look at me with their ears up. Lexxi and Twiggy hate the camera. My boys don't mind it as much.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

gia you are such a diva in your coat, reminds me of a 40s movie star!!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you look so fancy in your fur coat miss GIA....


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

So nice to see some pics of little Gia, she is such a doll! That coat is as big as she is! Mine scatter like rats when I get out the camera, they all hate picture time too. I have a lot more success just snapping pics with my phone as theres no flash and no noise.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> She is so beautiful and I love the clothes. I cheat a bit, I stand far away and use the zoom lens. With me not having a camera in their face, they are more willing to look at me with their ears up. Lexxi and Twiggy hate the camera. My boys don't mind it as much.


Thank you Pam!  I'm going to start having to do that with Gia too. :lol: She's a major toot when it comes to taking her pics. The camera in their face just intimidates them, I think. But if I take them further away you can't really see them :lol: So a zoom lens is what I need. 



amandagalway said:


> gia you are such a diva in your coat, reminds me of a 40s movie star!!!!


Thank you Amanda!  I keep trying to convince her that the camera isn't so bad. She doesn't agree. :lol:



N*T*M*4U said:


> you look so fancy in your fur coat miss GIA....


Thank you Moni!  Getting a bit too chilly in the AM for them to go out without their jackets.



Reese and Miley said:


> So nice to see some pics of little Gia, she is such a doll! That coat is as big as she is! Mine scatter like rats when I get out the camera, they all hate picture time too. I have a lot more success just snapping pics with my phone as theres no flash and no noise.


Thank you Katy!  I'm going to have to start using some of these tips you guys mention. At least with her. What is so funny is that she used to be a major camera ham. I could get it out and she would do the cutest things. But since she's older, she wants no part of it. :lol: All of mine were that way, though. Great with the camera as babies, hates it as adults. Maybe I took too many pics. :lol:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Gia what a doll you are, the photo's are lovely and such a pretty face.

You have Jake and Red swooning


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi TLI
She is a CUTIE...
Blessings.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Deme said:


> Gia what a doll you are, the photo's are lovely and such a pretty face.
> 
> You have Jake and Red swooning


Thank you so much, Dawn!  Gia says tell Jake & Red that she thinks they are pretty sexy too. :love5:



pmum said:


> Hi TLI
> She is a CUTIE...
> Blessings.


Hi there. 

Thank you! :daisy:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Now their ego's are up.. lol


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww she is sooo cute.....


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Are all of yours tiny ones, TLI?

Gia is precious, and I love the name - my daughter's name is Tia, but I was torn between that and Gia, and Mia!

This forum is a bad place. I am going to wind up with another Chi, I just know it...Especially if I keep looking at pics...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Deme said:


> Now their ego's are up.. lol


:daisy: :love5: :love7: You have gorgeous boys, Dawn!



lyndsey said:


> awww she is sooo cute.....


Thank you Lyndsey! 



kimr said:


> Are all of yours tiny ones, TLI?
> 
> Gia is precious, and I love the name - my daughter's name is Tia, but I was torn between that and Gia, and Mia!
> 
> This forum is a bad place. I am going to wind up with another Chi, I just know it...Especially if I keep looking at pics...


Yes, all of the Wee's are tiny. :love5: Sweet wittle Angels. :daisy: But they are a full time job, literally. :lol: I don't get a moments peace when their tiny feet are on the floor. :lol:

Thank you so much! Her full name is Gianna, but we call her Gia. I love the name Tia and Mia as well. So pretty!

I know what you mean! Looking around the boards will get you in trouble. Either another Chi, or a bunch of clothes, Snuggle Sacks's, beds, you name it. :lol: We joke about that a lot.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

so glamorous!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh.....there's little miss tiny!!!!! Love her little coat as well. She has always been one of my favorite wee ones


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> so glamorous!!!


Thank you Cynthia! 



Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhh.....there's little miss tiny!!!!! Love her little coat as well. She has always been one of my favorite wee ones


Thank you Lori!  It keeps her nice and toasty. Little Miss Tiny won't let me take pics of her often. Little toot! She takes after her Mama in that dpt. I hate my pic taken. :lol:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Awww she still looks cute. The faux fur looks amazing on her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Awww she still looks cute. The faux fur looks amazing on her.


Thank you JayR!  Mama was making her be a fashion Diva for a few. :lol: I think she prefers being naked. :lol: They all do, really. I think I raised them wrong!


----------

